# التقنيه الطبيه ~ مساعده



## samar alibrahim (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
حياك الله أخوتي وأخواتي 
اود ان اعرفكم عن نفسي .. انا طالبه سعوديه خريجيه ثانويه عامه وباذن الله ساكمل دراستي في الولايات المتحده
بتخصص تقنيه طبيه
واود معرفه معلومات عن هذا التخصص .. علكم أهل خبره في هذا التخصص
اتمنى الاجابه عن اسئلتي
ولكم جزيل الشكر
1-	ماهو المسمى الانجليزي لتخصص التقنيه الطبيه ؟
2-	هل التقنيه الطبيه هي مسمى اخر للهندسه الطبي ؟
3-	ماهي أقسام التقنيه الطبيه ؟
4-	هل من ضمن التقنيه الطبيه .. قسم تقنيه اسنان ؟
5-	ماهي الوظيفه المستقبليه لخريج هذا التخصص؟
6-	ماهو المسمى الوظيفي .. اخصائي .. فني ... الخ)؟
7-	ماهي طبيعه الدراسه الجامعه لهذا التخصص؟
8-	هل للتخصص فرص وظيفيه كبيره؟
9-	هل تنصحنا بدخول تخصص التقنيه الطبيه ؟
10- هل لديك معلومات عن طبيعه دراسه هذا التخصص في الولايات المتحده؟ وهل هناك اقسام اضافيه له؟
ولك جزيل شكر 
ومعذره إن كان الموضوع في موقعه الخاطئ
يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (1 أكتوبر 2010)

التعريف بالهندسة الطبية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148241.html


----------

